# Recommended AGM Battery?



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

OK so my optima has crapped out on me for the 2nd time within 3 years. So I am in need of another battery that isn't going to crap out again in 3 years. I won't buy another optima again. I've been recommended sears platinum but not sure if a gold will suffice or if someone has another recommendation.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Really. Thought Optima's were good batteries. Have you ever tried an Interstate battery? Maybe just my preference, but I've had absolutely great luck with them in the past. I know they might be a little expensive and pricey, but sometimes you get what you pay for.

Just my opinion, only.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Chad, did you do a load test on the battery? If not, take it to an auto shop and have it load tested. In your previous thread you were having an issue with your electronic ignition. If your battery passes a load test, I would recommend putting a multi meter in line on the ground cable and look for a draw. If there's a draw on the battery, disconnect your 12v source you hooked up (the one you are talking about in your last thread) for the electronic ignition and see if there's still a draw on the battery. I'm guessing you will find it. Matt


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

xconcepts said:


> OK so my optima has crapped out on me for the 2nd time within 3 years. So I am in need of another battery that isn't going to crap out again in 3 years. I won't buy another optima again. I've been recommended sears platinum but not sure if a gold will suffice or if someone has another recommendation.


I've been voicing my opinions on Optima's for quite a while. IMO they're over hyped, and over rated. 

I have been using Delco's premier top of the line batteries for 40 years. I have never ever been let down. I have replaced all batteries when the time came with Delco. My 1988 4Runner I gave to my son has a Delco in now 10+ years. It sits in cold and heat. At worst, when the battery depleted from sitting for 6 + mos I trickled charged it and its still going strong. Sulfation has not gotten to this battery.

In my '70 I have: Professional Gold Battery | ACDelco

It has a 7 year warranty, 42 month free replacement. I learned when I got one for my 2002 Trans-am the warranty for this battery is now 6 years.

I am an advocate of the Delco Pro batteries, only because of 40 years of flawless reliability. They are the only batteries I will ever by.

The Optima red top that came with my 2002 T/A just hit 3 years when it died. When I bought the car I figured it would die. I was gonna pull it then but wanted to see how long it would last.... Died on que. 

Everyone has their own thoughts on batteries, for me 40 years without one let down.....no brainier for me. 
.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I have had very good life with Optima batteries , Pro is no acid leak to do damage to your vehicle .


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Have had Optima in my 64 for about 5 years and it works great.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

We've used Optima's at work and they are no better or worse than the run-of-the-mill batteries we use as well. They do not leak, which is plus. They are too expensive for what you get, IMO. Over the years, I've run them all, but in the last ten years I've used the cheapest I can get with a decent CCA rating, and the batteries in both GTO's are about 8-9 years old and still going strong. I have had good luck with Interstate in the past, you can feel how heavy they are (lots of extra lead plates) or at least they used to be.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

What you need more than anything is to get a Battery Tender and keep it hooked up all the times. Almost a necessity on cars that aren't driven everyday.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

What 68GTO4004Spd said^^^^

Today"s cars with security options and remote functions, have a small
battery draw, all the time. Older cars had NO battery draw when off.
Even their "electric" clocks, weren't. They were manual clocks with
an electric wind mechanism.

Larry


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

X3 on the battery tender. I believe that's the difference in the long life of my Optima.


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

Had an AC Delco in my 68 for over ten years with no problems. Only replaced it because of the age and didn't want to tempt fate.
Replaced it with another AC Delco just because I wanted the AC Delco label under the hood.
The big but here though is that I use a Battery Tender on it whenever I know the car won't be used for a few days or more. 
I did have an AC Delco last over ten years in a car I commuted in.
I swear by Interstates as replacements in my daily drivers and boat. Never had a problem with them either.
Recently replaced both Interstate batteries on one of my boats engines with ones from Walmart. They look exactly like the Interstates I took out except in a different color. 
The label on them says they are made by Johnson Controls, that's the company that makes the Interstates. The only difference I could see was the considerably lower price.
Bottom Line: I think maintenance is a better predictor of battery longevity than brand or price.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Johnson Controls makes Optimas. If you got your Optima circa 2008/2009 they had just changed hands to JC and moved production to Mexico. During this time period quality was poor. I work for a company that sells Optimas. We see most Optima problems are resulted from infrequently used cars. 

I'd recommend something AGM made with virgin lead. At one time I had a really nice 89 Iroc that had an AC Delco battery which ate a good chunk of money of wiring harness from leaking. The battery did last 5+ years.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

